# Great coffee in Vilnius



## nomadjeff (Mar 6, 2019)

Hello, fellow coffee enthusiasts.

I live in Vilnius for 4 years now and I must admit, there are a lot of unique coffee places you should definitely visit.







I've prepared you some coffee suggestions (vilniusplayground) if you will ever get here. Check it out!


----------

